# Squeek!



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm Allie  and I'm going to be getting some mice soon (hopefully from Two Tails!) and I can't wait, I have their cage set up and everything! It's kind of nursery themed and everything matches, if you can imagine it.

This is the cage: 
http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list ... abitat.htm

This is the bedding:
http://www.amazon.com/Carefresh-Pet-Bed ... B000OXCHF4

And here are the adorable chew blocks: 
http://www.petco.com/product/11331/PETC ... -Toys.aspx

I can't wait to watch them make a big mess, crawl around, pile, and especially play around with the blocks; knock them over, chew them push them down the tubes, fumble with them in their cute little paws! :lol:

Looking to expand the cage too! Maybe add extra tubes and a school-bus: 
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-animal- ... B0009WMQ7O

It will be AWESOME! can't wait and I promise I'll post pictures when I get my babies


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. You're not wrong when you say the mice will make a big mess! Actually I do have one little boy who never wrecks his home but the others delight in making a mess.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

So, none of the breeders I contacted bothered to call me or email me.I ended up going to Petco :/... But that's okay !! I'm really satisfied with my pickin's!

I got a white toddler (still a baby, but with fur and not completely helpless), and she's an angel : D !! She's really brave; she's the tinyiest, but she's also the only one who really uses the tubes. She LOVES to be handled and she likes camping out in hands, hoods, and pockets *^^* She seems to adore humans. Very affectionate - exactly what I want in a mouse.
NAME: Babydoll

I got a grey toddler too - she's VERY talkative and is also an escape artist. She hasn't managed to escape the cage yet, but she leaped out of my hands once and onto the bed. I tossed part of my scarf over her to confuse her momentarily. When I went to scoop her up, she vanished - !! Right into thin air! We looked all over the place for her, but I didn't find her until I looked in the mirror and saw her on my shoulder. How about that talent?
NAME: Angelface

Last but not least is the black "kindergartner", she's a bit past her baby phase. She's active, but is also a little timid... She eats her feelings, doesn't like the tubes at all (which is odd, because she loves to tunnel through my clothing) and really only associates with the other two girls when it's bed time. She tends to keep to herself but she's really sweet and likes to play with me; she's sleeping in my pocket right now as I type this.
NAME: Sweetiepie

Over all I'm really satisfied with their personalities, health, and temperment. One of the main reasons I wanted breeder mice was because I knew they were healthy and hand-trained, and were treated well. But these Petco guys are pretty, not sick, aren't wheel-obsessed, and they seem to actually _want_ to be handled! I'm amazed (and shocked, kind of) by the quality 

And, by the way, they're not messy at all *^^*! All the litter stays in the cage, and most of their poo is in one area. They are actually the cleanest pets I've ever had (that includes rodents too).


----------

